

Quora Haqathon results - rvivek
http://blog.hackerrank.com/hackerrank-quora-flatten-coder-world/

======
Yadi
HackerRank is pretty cool.

I've never done competitive programming like ACM and others, but the
challenges on here are pretty cool.

Quora's ones specially :)!

